
First YC Fellowship Virtual Demo Day - degif
http://blog.ycombinator.com/first-fellowship-virtual-demo-day
======
dineshp2
Pramp is particularly interesting, though I'm not sure if there are ways for
the Pramp team to maintain good levels of quality as the user base grows.

When compared to YC companies, the YCF companies seem a little earlier stage
by demo day.

Nit picking: A lot of the websites of YCF companies use RapidSSL, Comodo or
GoDaddy domain validated certificates. Why not Let's Encrypt?

~~~
Alex3917
> Why not Let's Encrypt?

Because if you're really running a business then any decision other than just
paying the $200 to not have to think about certs more than one day every three
years is probably not justifiable.

~~~
koolba
> Because if you're really running a business then any decision other than
> just paying the $200 to not have to think about certs more than one day
> every three years is probably not justifiable.

From the same data I came to the reverse conclusion, having auto-renewing
certs from LetsEncrypt is awesome. Combined with bog standard cron jobs you
now don't have to worry about any manual intervention down the road.

Compare that with creating a new key, creating a CSR, comparing SSL cert
prices, getting aggravated at paying $10/year for 1ms of compute time (to sign
the cert), grumbling to yourself, buying the cert, waiting for email
confirmation, confirming domain ownership via insecure SMTP email, waiting for
the cert to be issued, downloading a zip of the cert that somehow isn't the
same name/format as your notes from last time, unzipping the zip file,
figuring out the order for the cert chain, uploading it via SCP to your
server, copying it over the old cert yet also accidentally keeping a copy of
the cert/key in the default ubuntu@myhost home directory with 644 permissions,
and finally testing it from your browser (only to find that you didn't send a
SIGHUP to nginx so it's still providing the old cert).

So yes, having to think about certs more than one day (the day I set it up) is
not justifiable.

PS: Why the hell are you paying $200 anyway? At most it should be $30, i.e.
$10/year x 3 years. That looks more in line with wildcard SSL prices.

~~~
Alex3917
> That looks more in line with wildcard SSL prices.

Because I'm buying a wildcard cert. (Which Let's Encrypt doesn't currently
offer.)

------
tedmiston
> Bulletin - Airbnb for Retail

A marketplace to setup popup shops is something new.

It looks like they're augmenting that with something like their own Etsy, but
with less homemade and more well designed objects.

~~~
gatsby
Storefront - [https://www.thestorefront.com/](https://www.thestorefront.com/)
\- raised almost $10m for a similar idea, and just shut down last month after
four years, so I wonder how/if Bulletin will approach the market differently.

~~~
keithwhor
It's not a "similar idea", it was the exact same thing. Google "AirBnB for
retail." :)

This company is going to face a really tough road ahead if they don't execute
properly. Including convincing Storefront's old customers that they're going
to do it right.

------
seibelj
> _realistiic_ reloading, slide action, [0]

Typo alert, right on front page, first paragraph

[0] [https://iliumvr.com/](https://iliumvr.com/)

------
euroclydon
It's exciting to see these companies execute on their ideas. But can we have a
little fun with it?

\- Crimson Labs: Fitbit for Period Sex

Your turn.

~~~
tedmiston
"So what's your market size?"

